# Minwax Polycrylic VS General Finishes High Performance



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

I've sprayed both waterborne finishes with an Earlex HVLP successfully. Usually over TransTint dyes and even on baltic birch plywood. By the way, I have told people than MW stain is of the devil, I hate it!

Locally GF is $75.00 a gallon and Polycrylic is $45.00

Someone please tell me why the General Finishes High Performance is worth more money. What does it do better?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

General finish might have a higher solids. That would make it much more durable.
I have no complaints about anything General finish makes. Except 
Water based Laquer was my favorite not sure they make it anymore. 
Their milk paints are pricey but very nice to brush.

Good Luck


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

IMHO - Are comparing GF retail list price and discounted BORG retail prices on MW.
Last I checked, GF HP ~$55/gal from a local distributor. Still more expensive, but better price?

If you using gallons of top coat, you should be using an industrial Finishes supplier. Will be much happier with selection and performance. Can get Gemini WB polyurethane for < $60/gal that performs better than both of the above (those acrylics are too soft IMHO).

If you insist on buying from BORG, try the Varathane WB Polyurethane for wood floors. Better surface hardness than either acrylic above, and reasonably priced too. New Varathane products from Rustoleum at BORG are next generation in WB wood finishes created after GF HP and MW polycrylic existed.

+1 Min Wax sucks. 
MinWax is Sherwin Williams retail brand for home use. IME all MW products are extremely finicky about temp/RH and wood surface finish. No one I know, who has used better materials, really likes MW?

Cheers!


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> If you insist on buying from BORG, try the Varathane WB Polyurethane for wood floors. Better surface hardness than either acrylic above, and reasonably priced too. New Varathane products from Rustoleum at BORG are next generation in WB wood finishes created after GF HP and MW polycrylic existed.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


I'm not adverse to ordering and have done it a lot. However, I try to buy from local suppliers when I can. Your comment about WB Poly for floors is interesting and I would love to try it. However, it doesn't seem to be available in quart sizes and I just don't use enough to warrant buying gallons. I have used the WB Varathane "Ultimate" and I like it. It sprays nicely straight from the can with a 1.3mm spray tip. However, I have no way to judge it's durability compared to the floor finish.


----------



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

Well, I ran into a Woodcraft finishing instructor and posed the question to him: Polycyrlic or GF High Perf. for cabinetry?

He recommended MW Polycrylic to spray dyed cabinets. He said GF High Performance was a good product too.

Guess I'll buy it from a Box store and continue to buy my dyes from Woodcraft. Both places give me good service but, the big Box stores give a Military Discount.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Well, I ran into a Woodcraft finishing instructor and posed the question to him: Polycyrlic or GF High Perf. for cabinetry?
> 
> He recommended MW Polycrylic to spray dyed cabinets. He said GF High Performance was a good product too.
> 
> ...


IMHO - Your instructor has never used any decent commercial WB finishes!

Have two local suppliers with GF industrial Enduro coatings on closeout pricing, as none of the local cabinet shops will buy it. Too inconsistent and doesn't store well as it adds pink tones near end of shelf life.

Both carry Gemini WB poly, and it blows MW and GF off the map. No comparison in durability or ease of application. Current Mohawk and Sherwin Williams WB coatings are in same league as GF WB poly; not bad/not great. Truth is no one really likes using them; but EPA regulations force use of WB coatings and they use the least objectionable one they can afford from local supplier.

The problem in WB coatings is patents. 
There are some newer Gen 3 WB polyurethane coatings in market. Target Coatings sells some. Renner is #1 in European WB cabinet finish market with 'Gen 3' WB poly. But due Renner licensing issues of Slayerlack to Sherwin Williams; it hasn't been available for sale in USA. At least not until recently when Renner opened a US division. The new Renner WB poly is amazing. Try it if you can find it.

I understand wood working is a hobby for most (including me), and most want to use retail grade finishes due to availability at 'hobby' shops. Cant' argue with that plan on small stuff. 
But if you want the best finishes for your large projects, need to step up and visit local industrial wood coatings supplier for recommendations. ML Campbell, Gemini, ChemCraft, and all the others make professional grade coatings that perform better than anything sold at BORG.

YMMV and Best Luck.


----------



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks CaptainKlutz with your recommendation for Gemini. The Gemini website indicates we have several local dealers in the Austin, Texas area.

I'm on the hunt!


> Well, I ran into a Woodcraft finishing instructor and posed the question to him: Polycyrlic or GF High Perf. for cabinetry?
> 
> He recommended MW Polycrylic to spray dyed cabinets. He said GF High Performance was a good product too.
> 
> ...


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

I like minwax. I think it works fine. I used there stain and oil based poly (for floors) on my floors and they look great. I liked it so much I use it on just about everything now. I have used polycyclic and it's ok, not great. They make a water born poly for floors that I'd like to try as well.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm a hobbyist as well, and I have used both MW polycrylic water based as well as GF high performance. I have not sprayed either, always brush, but I have used Varathane rattle-can WB polyurethane too.

I like GF High Performance better than MW when brushing. I like flat finishes and the GF finish is flatter and more consistent. It also smooths out much better when applying. I'm very pleasantly surprised by the finish I was able to get with a brush with this product. The Minwax polycrylic looks very plastic-y to me and it's just not as pleasing to the touch on, say, a desk surface. To me it feels softer, and if you're at all sweaty it feels sticky, probably from being higher-gloss though. The GF was smooth and feels much better IMO.

Lately I finished a small project that wouldn't make sense to brush and I needed a finish on-the-quick, so I picked up Varathane water based poly in a rattle can. I was also very surprised at this stuff too. It convinced me to start saving for an HVLP. IMO this product came out similarly to my brushed-on GF high performace, if not better.

When I get an HVLP I'll be trying both Varathane and GF since I have not sprayed the latter to find my true winner. But I really like both of these much better than Minwax.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> By the way, I have told people than MW stain is of the devil, I hate it!
> 
> - Rivercityjeff


You pretty well summed up the discussion right here.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I've tried Sherwin Williams Kemaqua Plus, Polycrylic, Target Coatings EM-somethingorother Varathane Diamond Floor Finish (blue/black cans) and General Finishes. Polycrylic was the worst and seemed too much like a clear latex for my taste. Varathane was the easiest to apply and acted the most like regular poly.

Never tried commercial products outside of Sherwin Williams. It's hard to beat the ease-of-use lacquer offers.


----------

